# Adobe photoshop cs3 fit image to size



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

heres what im trying to do, i got a picture of a $100 bill, i cut out the center of the bill where the presidents face was, and im trying to get my face in the exact spot, thing is i cant figure out how to stretch the image to the exact size, its either too wide or to tall, and although this seems simple i cant figure it out im new to photoshop, when i paste the image onto the image with the dollar bill i have trouble editing the L x W, without it effecting the whole picture including the dollar bill...

also outa curisoity is there anyway to outline where the image goes then paste the image to fit to that or i have to manually edit till it fits right ? any help would be great, thanks...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

With your face on a separate layer and selected &#8230;
and with the Rectangular Marquee tool selected .. 
Right click on your face and choose Free Transform.
In the Transform tool bar .. click on the Chain link to lock the aspect ratio.
Select the Width and use your scroll wheel to adjust the size to fit.

You can also grab the corners/sides and drag to fit

Once the size fits .. press the enter key to accept it &#8230; or Escape to exit.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks appreciate it alot, im still new to all this so thanks for bearing with me...

quick question if you dont mind whats the lock aspect ratio do ? cuz it appears the same with or without using that tool, appreciate your help


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

There's many ways .. I generally use this the most.

Another tip ..
Almost at any time .. with any tool selected .. Press n Hold the Space bar to temporary call up the Hand tool.
Then you can reposition the selection or selected layer...
and you'll return to what you were doing when you release the space bar.

Holler anytime


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Lock the Aspect Ratio means that the picture Height/Width ratio will stay the same ratio ...
in other words .. the picture will not be distorted.

This is another way of just changing the scale of the picture.
In the Free Transform mode .. you could have selected Scale .. but I prefer just locking the Aspect ratio


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

great man, your help has been much appreciated, and success on my project


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You must catch on quick :up: .. I'm impressed/jealous .. took me years
In Photoshop .. my left hand is usually as busy as my mouse hand.
It really helps to know all the keyboard shortcuts... (as many as I can remember anyway)
Do you know that CTRL+Z will Undo <> Redo last ??


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

na, thanks for the tip, i guess ill have to try to remember all those to speed up editing time, i just scroll to what i gotta do on the menus and it can be a pain sometimes, so i do appreciate that one as well, ill probably be asking for your help down the line again, as things get a little more complex then this, i just downloaded a bunch of training videos and tut's on how to do some basic, and some more complex stuff so wish me luck i figure its gonna be a long journey ...

Ohh maby you could offer your help one last time actually before if close off the topic as solved, but i like those pictures where there black and white, but with one object in color like a hat or pair of shoes, i was using the lasso tool and enlarged the image to get closer to the pixels i wanted to edit arround, but it seems a little hard to be so steady with the mouse, i was trying to find another way to do it, but no luck yet...

couldnt get the image to upload a preview heres what i got now
http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=me2editedgz2.jpg


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

you might look at layer mask to make a more accurate selection... then invert and convert to B&W

http://photoshoptips.net/2006/07/25/layer-masks/


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

wahoo, thats awesome, i think i can use that for more effective mods too, ill have to give that a try now  TY TY TY !!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Now you gone n donit .. you confused me.

Remember the Space Bar > Hand Tool tip ??
CTRL+J will also copy an active layer (or selection) to a new layer.

I generally make a copy to a new layer.
To edit around edges .. I Zoom Way in (I have my preference set to zoom with scroll wheel)
Then I erase (or blur ..etc ..) around edges ... (Zoomed way in) ..
and move the image as needed with the SpaceBar > Hand tool.

With almost any tool .. a Click and Shift+Click will join the clicks.

I use the zoom to make my mouse work easy .. and usually on a new layer
Did I get close to your question ??


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

lol sorry, my bad...

thats what i wanted to do alright, but well i was hoping for a way to have 2 layers and mask most of one out and layer them ontop one another so that you see the main picture in black and white, while the layer shows my colored hat as the only color on the photo...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

One of these days, I intend to fire up my training vids and learn masking ...
But something always seems to get in the way.

Till then, I copy to a new layer (CTRL+J), erase want I dont want to show, feather the edges and maybe apply some layer effects.

Then stack up the layers as I want them to look.
Im not sure .. Can one do all this with masks ??


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Duckman69 said:


> lol sorry, my bad...
> 
> thats what i wanted to do alright, but well i was hoping for a way to have 2 layers and mask most of one out and layer them ontop one another so that you see the main picture in black and white, while the layer shows my colored hat as the only color on the photo...


I think this might do the job.....maybe ....I'm new to it too.

Open your pic in photoshop.

Copy the same pic to a new layer (you can drag it to the bottom to the new layer icon).

Make the new layer black and white.

Create a new mask ...mask icon.

Click (highlight) on the mask.

Then select a brush and colour black.

Now just brush over the parts you want revealed in colour.

That kind of sounds confusing so here is a screenshot:



Don't judge me cause I like kylie she's hot..lol


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

If you make a mistake then you can just switch to white and the top image will come back.

I think "D" on the keyboard switches your back/foreground to black and white....the brush not the image.

I have got to learn the proper terms.

Oops the link above says all this.........


----------

